# Sears 315.17480 Owner/Operating Manual



## unhappygardener (Aug 28, 2010)

I recently receive a working router Sears 315.17480 from a friend but without the manual. Does someone have a copy to scan and send via the internet?
Thanks, Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

This may help

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/0740000/00024685/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

=========



unhappygardener said:


> I recently receive a working router Sears 315.17480 from a friend but without the manual. Does someone have a copy to scan and send via the internet?
> Thanks, Bud


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

unhappygardener said:


> I recently receive a working router Sears 315.17480 from a friend but without the manual. Does someone have a copy to scan and send via the internet?
> Thanks, Bud


Hi Bud:

Here's a copy of the 315.17380. How close it is to the ...480 I don't know but this may help.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

